# Scared off the deer



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

My kids aren't seeing as many bucks showing up at the water hole, maybe this guy is to blame.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh my heck no, predators have nothing to do with prey numbers or moving them out....just ask our resident high school graduate who has a piled higher and deeper in wildlife biology.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a cool picture!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice picture. Good to see I'm not the only one getting predators on the trail cams this year.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Let's hope he's just scared them off, not digested them!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup these critters did the same. Had a bunch of deer days after they left and just prior to when they showed up


----------

